# cage size???



## thiago (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi guys I am making a cage 2feet wide 4 feet high, and 6 feet long for my birds. I was wondering if I could maybe put two pairs in there to breed?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is enough room but you could never be certain of your babies genetic background. Birds may also fight over the preferred nest site. This would be considered colony breeding and the way they avert fights is to provide twice as many nest boxes as you have pairs of birds. By that rule of thumb you would need 4 boxes.


----------



## thiago (Oct 3, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> That is enough room but you could never be certain of your babies genetic background. Birds may also fight over the preferred nest site. This would be considered colony breeding and the way they avert fights is to provide twice as many nest boxes as you have pairs of birds. By that rule of thumb you would need 4 boxes.


Thank you for the fast response I will definetly think about it?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The size of the cage sounds great! So many people are content to have their birds in small cages. I'm sure yours will really enjoy such a lot of room. I used to have a cage that was 3 feet by 3 feet and about 6 feet long. It originally had a panel in the center separating it into two three foot cubes. I took the center panel out and kept Canaries in it. It had two doors. One at either end of course. The problem I had with it is if I wanted to get a bird out that didn't want to be out he would just fly to the other side. I solved that problem with my latest aviary by making it big enough that I can get in. I used six 3 foot wide screen doors and built extra panels for the sides, It is 9 feet by 4 feet.


----------

